# EX Alexandra Towing Tug GOWER



## Chris Rogers (Mar 8, 2006)

(K) (K) (K) please could anyone give me any info on the tug GOWER was based at Swansea. Many thanks Chris Rogers, glad to be back in the fold after a lo0ng illness.


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

IDNo: 21186 
Year: 1961 
Name: GOWER 
Launch Date: 27.3.61 
Type: Tug 
Date of completion: 7.61 
Flag: GBR 
Tons: 152 
Yard No: 929 
Country of build: GBR 
Builder: W.J.Yarwood & Sons
Location of yard: Northwich Cheshire

Looks like she may still be around as there is no notes of her demise.


Chris.


----------



## Chris Rogers (Mar 8, 2006)

*Tug Gower*

ZANTOS Many thanks I do believe she might still be around but the last I heard she went to Pireas this could be her death nell your info is most helpfull.Thanks Chris


----------



## Riverman (Apr 12, 2006)

Chris you are right, she did go to Greece in the late 80s (I think) and renamed KOSTAS. Still in use in 2006.

Riverman


----------



## graham (Apr 15, 2005)

photo and some history of the gower and all alexander tugs out of swansea on the web site www.swanseadocks.co.uk quite a good shiping site regards
graham


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Nice pic of the GOWER on the site graham *here*


----------



## graham (Apr 15, 2005)

spend a hour on the site santos and you will enjoy it it has the old and the new and a very good history of the docks and its shiping over 100 years regards graham


----------



## doric (Aug 29, 2007)

*graham*

Hello Boyo,

Your website of Swansea Docks & Tugboats, brought back many nostalgic memories, for this old codger ( 80 years ), Born Swansea 1927, lived in Townhill, & Fforestfach during the war, entered Merchant Navy 1950 with Shaw Savill Lines, served as Electrical Engineer on Dominion Monarch, Wairangi, Taranaki, Gothic ( including Royal Commonwealth Tour ), Waiwera, Suevic. In late 1955 joined British Phosphate Commission, serving on Triaster & Triadic, to Nauru & Ocean Islands from Melbourne Australia. In 1959 came ashore in Melbourne, married an English Lass, and we are still here!. Regards, Terence Williams. R538301. Iechyd Dda.


----------



## graham (Apr 15, 2005)

glad you enjoyed it terence the site is updated every week or so you would not know the old town now the queens dock is gone prince of wales gone only the kings dock left not a lot of shipping there mumbles and gower still the best there is spent 3 months in aus in 1998 spent a week in melbourne it was a nostalgic trip i spent a lot of time in aus in the 50s on the manz run 
all the best from swansea regards graham


----------



## doric (Aug 29, 2007)

*graham*

Thankyou for that Graham, I still have three sisters, & a brother living in Swansea. I would love a trip back, but the hassles involved at my age seems to delay the decision. Daiawn diolch. Terence Williams.R538301.


----------



## graham (Apr 15, 2005)

where there,s a will there,s a way and never say never i think townhill would like to see you my wife is from the gors gwent gardens im a portennant boy myself i have a aunt in wollagong went to see her in 1998 nice place would like a trip down under agian see how it goes 72 now so time not on my side all the best graham


----------



## JGShute (Apr 17, 2021)

Santos said:


> IDNo: 21186
> Year: 1961
> Name: GOWER
> Launch Date: 27.3.61
> ...


Hi All,
The Gower was eventually bought by a mad Greek ( in my mind). Who had a small crew to get her running at Swansea. Our brother Richard (Dicky) Shute was joint mechanic and unofficial captain. It was taken around to Poole, where it dragged a few large barges out causing a little sweating from the harbour master. Eventually the Greek asked them too tow them to Crete with the tug!!?? Which was declined and the crew returned to Swansea by car. 
The Greek got some Greeks eventually and the sailed of into the sunset. 
I have no more information as to what happened after that.
Regards
Jeff


----------



## backsplice (May 23, 2005)

JGShute said:


> Hi All,
> The Gower was eventually bought by a mad Greek ( in my mind). Who had a small crew to get her running at Swansea. Our brother Richard (Dicky) Shute was joint mechanic and unofficial captain. It was taken around to Poole, where it dragged a few large barges out causing a little sweating from the harbour master. Eventually the Greek asked them too tow them to Crete with the tug!!?? Which was declined and the crew returned to Swansea by car.
> The Greek got some Greeks eventually and the sailed of into the sunset.
> I have no more information as to what happened after that.
> ...


here is a couple of shots of her


----------

